# Platy fish change sex?



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

I bought 3 Sunburst Wag Platy (2F 1M) and 2 Green Lantern Platy (1F 1M) several months ago and of course all 3 females got pregnant. I kept 3 of the fry and raised them (they’re now 4-5 months old I think) and I put them in my 20 gallon with my Betta, 2 are green lanterns and 1 is actually a hybrid of the 2 species, and I double checked several times that all 3 were female before keeping them (they were approximately 3 months old) as I didn’t want more babies since my 3 original females have had about 4 broods and are STILL pregnant, even after giving the males away 2 months ago. Thing is, I looked last week and one of green lanterns is all of a sudden male with a fully formed gonopodium! I keep finding mixed opinions on this subject and I’m wondering if anyone else has had this happen? I know all 3 were female I scrutinized the lil buggers before keeping them. Any help appreciated!


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

If they are anything like swordtails which I used to have some males develop a lot later on and get much larger than the males who develop early


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

For what it's worth, my experience with livebearers (guppies, mollies, swords, and platies) has been that I have had all female broods and then 1 or more will revert to being a male. I have heard from experienced breeders whom have told me that this could be temperature dependent, BUT I have not found this to be true for me (I experimented with temperature with the same outcomes).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

So basically no matter what I do, I’ll end up with more males and forever having Platy fry to take care of find homes for. . . Fml. . I wish I had been told what prolific breeders Platys really were when I bought them. .


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

Just buy something to feed them to lol


----------



## MissInked (Sep 8, 2021)

Knowyourtank said:


> Just buy something to feed them to lol


No! I can’t do that! Besides I have enough pets as it is! Lol


----------

